# Help in finding the weight on my CAAD9 frame?



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello-
I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. 
I bought a a CAAD9 R6 in 2008. It's a size 54 and has the gxp BB. Dose anyone know the weight of this frame or where I can go (careful) to find it?

I have gone on quite a binge upgrading this baby and I love it. I would like to upgrade to a Hi-Mod, but don't know if the weight savings would justify it.

Thanks for your help in advance!:thumbsup:
TrayDawg


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Take it apart and weigh it?


----------



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Take it apart and weigh it?


That would be my last resort. Many thanks for your response.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a 2010 caad9 in 56 from WW.

It will give you a ballpark
View attachment 239591




The Caad10 gets in around 1150. The SS is less of course.

Only you can justify the cost to your wife. You might get more benefits out of hiring a coach to train, or get a power meter. 

Most of us (myself included) think if we just have "that bike" well be there. Truth is most of us should just look in the mirror and make what we see better.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

traydawg:

I have a 2011 SS6 HM and a 2010 CAAD9. Both are equipped with SRAM Red/Force and use nearly identical components, except for the seatpost and stem. My CAAD9 comes in at 16lbs with my Campagnolo Eurus wheels, while my SS6 HM comes around 15lbs.

Don't let anyone tell you that carbon is going to give you that much more of a superior ride. My CAAD9 will give any modern carbon bike a run for its money. However, I can't stand the obese fork that Cannondale used. It's far smoother and quicker handling with either an Easton EC90 SLX or a Ritchey WCS fork. Ironically, on Strava.com, my best times have been with my CAAD9. Go figure that one out.

CHL


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

traydawg said:


> I would like to upgrade to a Hi-Mod, but don't know if the weight savings would justify it.


Of course not. What's upgrade price, $1500? Personally, I'd get a CAAD10 and some SI cranks.


----------



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies! I found a Hi-Mod on ebay and was just considering doing the swap. If I run across a smoking deal I might have to pull the trigger. 

Thanks again!

Here's my build: Currently at 15.4
Frame:CAAD9 54 
*Fork:* EASTON SLX Carbon
*Stem:* Cannondale C4 100mm w/ Ti bolts
*Bars:*EASTON EC90 SLX3 
*Seatpost clamp:* Woodman DEATHGRIP w/ Ti bolt
*Headset:* FSA Orbit CF Ceramic w/ Ti bolt
*Shifters:* Sram Force 
*Rear derailleur: *Sram Force 
*Front derailleur:* Sram Force 
*Brakes: *Sram force 
*Seatpost:* EASTON EC90 ZERO w/ Ti bolt
*Saddle:* Prologo carbon c130====
*Crankset:* SRAM Force 172.5mm 39/53 
*BB: *SRAM GXP/BlackBox Ceramic 
*Cassette:* Shimano Dura Ace CS-7900 11-23 
*Chain: *KMC X10sl 
*Cables and housing:* Yokozuma
*Skewer:* Token Ti skewers 
*Bottle cages:* BONTRAGER Race XXX Lite Carbon w /Ti bolts
*Computer: *catyeye strada wired 
*Bar tape:* Fizik Microtex Handlebar 
*Tires:* Michelin Pro3 
*Tubes:* Michelin Aircomp Ultralight Presta 
*Pedals:* Speedplay Zero Chrome Moly
*Wheelset: * EASTON EA90 SLX


----------



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Only you can justify the cost to your wife.



I'm the person paying the bills and responsible for the household budget. Let me tell you... I COOK THE BOOKS! haha

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

traydawg said:


> Many thanks for the replies! I found a Hi-Mod on ebay and was just considering doing the swap. If I run across a smoking deal I might have to pull the trigger.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


You can't tease with all of that and no pic. Let's see that thing!


----------



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's my '08 CAAD9


----------

